# Any Brahms piano concerto 2 by Sokolov out there?



## Gigantea (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I've been looking for a recording of Brahms piano concerto 2 by Sokolov but can't find anything anywhere. On Youtube there are two videos of two different performances of this concerto, but I don't even know where the one who posted the videos got these vids, if they come from a commercial dvd or not. I'm dying to have the CD of this performance 



 I hope it exists. It's my favourite version of this concerto by far. If anyone knows anything about it or where to get it, feel free to tell. Thank you.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes I can let you have an upload of May 22 1993, Hungarian National Philharmonic / Lu Jiq if you want.


----------



## Gigantea (Oct 12, 2016)

OMG that would be great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You are luck, I did some searching but no commercial release though. 
Just one question, _and no punt intended_, is there not one after Sokolov that you like?


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> You are luck, I did some searching but no commercial release though.
> Just one question, _and no punt intended_, is there not one after Sokolov that you like?


The Richter, Moravec, and Gilels recordings are pretty great too, but I also love the Sokolov/Lu above all.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

howlingfantods said:


> The Richter, Moravec, and Gilels recordings are pretty great too, but I also love the Sokolov/Lu above all.


Richter with Leinsdorf is a must have performance. Gilles with Reiner is preferable to his remake with Jochum imo. Serkin with Szell is titanic.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What about Elly Ney/Max Fiedler/BPO?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> You are luck, I did some searching but no commercial release though.


It is a commercial release

Emi Italiana CDC 4 79349


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Gigantea said:


> OMG that would be great! Thank you so much!


PM sent.

wqalcnhawsik bvgchKWSVC NHDZSOLV


----------



## Gigantea (Oct 12, 2016)

I must be dumb, I got your link but I can't seem to be able to download the content on my computer. How does one do that?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> It is a commercial release
> 
> Emi Italiana CDC 4 79349


Now with that number I saw you in the Google groups


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Gigantea said:


> I must be dumb, I got your link but I can't seem to be able to download the content on my computer. How does one do that?


When you click on the link you will see a symbol like this on the top right









If you click on it it should download onto your hard drive


----------



## Gigantea (Oct 12, 2016)

I did that but it tells me I have to install an app to open the file. Oh well I'll figure it out somehow. Thanks again for the link!


----------

